# iBook G4 keyboard issue. "q" types "q1" w types "w2" etc.



## Jenkinh (Mar 17, 2008)

My iBook G4 (current version of 10.4) was recently in an apartment fire. After cleaning it up and removing the smoke damage the keyboard seems to behave erratically. Most of the keys are just fine but whenever I press "q" the on-screen result is "q1" or "1q" i forget which is first. "w" will result in "w2" and "e" "e3".etc. This happens for all keys up to "p" which results in "p0"

I've removed and cleaned the keyboard with compressed air and a damp cloth. There doesn't appear to be anything lodged underneath the keys. I've popped up several of the problem keys and there is nothing under there.

Is this a software issue? Because of the global number-to-top-row of qwerty key linkage I'm thinking it might be.

Thanks in advance,

Jenkin


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2008)

*If* it would be software... it could happen to one user, but other users could not be affected. (can you test with another user?)
It could be cleared with reseting PRAM (hold command-alt-p-r at startup until a second chime, release keys), it could happen in some programs and not others. And it could have started to occur any time.
If you open Console application (Applications/Utilities) and type something in any application, there could be something coming in console when some errors are detected.

But it could be that in the keyboard something is physically fused. If it's always the same, none of hte above makes any difference, and it also occurs in safe boot, and when you are booted to Mac OS X install disc (terminal etc in it).


----------



## simbalala (Mar 17, 2008)

Sounds much more like a hardware issue to me. The keyboard is $100 at ifixit.com


----------



## ziomatrixacs (Mar 17, 2008)

Try taking the key board out if you havnt already...there might be dust or something connecting the 1 and Q buttons so when you push Q, it thinks there is a 1 too..


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry. the keyboard has gone. 

"The keyboard is $100 at ifixit.com"

No chance its software. No chance your fixing it. (unless your extreamly good at soldering) 

Charlie.

EDIT: What happens if you press '1' does it come up with '1Q'?


----------

